# Roadside BBQ stand- advice please!



## robcava (Jun 1, 2015)

I live in central CT. There are a few good places for Q in the area but not much. I lived in NC for a while and fell in love w the little roadside BBQ stands. A little place just went up for sale on a really busy two lane road, with biker bars and ice cream stands every 1/4 mile. Perfect spot for a southern style BBQ place. There is no dining room, just a big lot w lots of parking and a bunch of picnic tables...perfect. I  am considering getting the place and doing a seasonal BBQ place...simple menu. I envision just pulled pork, brisket, ribs, and burgers w a few classic sides. There is nothing like this anywhere in ct. I have never owned a restaurant but have cooked at restaurants for about 8 years of my life during undergrad and grad school. I have been a pretty hardcore Q'er/ smoker for years.

I checked the place out and the kitchen is set up well, would just need a commercial pit. Anyone out there own a stand or do trailer q? I know it wouldn't be easy, but am I crazy for considering this?


----------



## wes w (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds awesome, but if you want the best southern Q   you need a wood fired smoker and a truely awesome rub.    We do cater some, but mostly sell from our home.   We smoke to food safe specs and beyond, but mostly sell to friends and family.


----------



## robcava (Jun 1, 2015)

Wes, I followed your smoker build through the whole thing...amazing. I have researched commercial smokers and I am leaning towards natural gas fired stick burners. The has is just to get them burning and warm, then wood only.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 2, 2015)

I can't offer any advice as I don't do commercial BBQ. But I wish you the best and hope you move forward with this. I can't think of many more fun and rewarding ways to earn a living!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2015)

Any fab shops around you ? or a welder you might know?   Budget ?  There are quite a few pit builders around,  

Gary


----------



## woundedyak (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a business not a weekend cook out. A southern pride will take place of three employee's and sleepless nights


----------



## nivekd (Jun 3, 2015)

Woundedyak said:


> It's a business not a weekend cook out. A southern pride will take place of three employee's and sleepless nights


What?


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

I've thought of a custom as well Gary, but I am definitely leaning towards what woundedyak is saying. Something like the southern pride spk-500. It's expensive but fully automatic so can do the overnight smokes without babysitting all night.


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2015)

robcava said:


> I've thought of a custom as well Gary, but I am definitely leaning towards what woundedyak is saying. Something like the southern pride spk-500. It's expensive but fully automatic so can do the overnight smokes without babysitting all night.


You might take a look at this one too ----

http://anbewley.com/products.html

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2015)

Woundedyak said:


> It's a business not a weekend cook out. A southern pride will take place of three employee's and sleepless nights


FYI       I can read   and understand it IS a Business   He understood I was talking custom commercial Pit    NOT a weekend Cook

Gary


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

gary s said:


> You might take a look at this one too ----
> 
> http://anbewley.com/products.html
> 
> Gary


Wow, those are nice too! I am gong to start doing my homework. I need to do a lot of number crunching to see if I can make this a reality.


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2015)

The link I sent you I think are made in Dallas, One of the Franchise BBQ places uses them they do a pretty high volume  the one here in Tyler has 2

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2015)

Do your homework , check the Las in your State/County/City for the requirements . You'll need to get a Food Safe Cert. and License .

If you *DO* open your "Shack" , you'd better be ready to have a great product and keep it consistent...

Good employees help too.  

Good luck and . . .


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Just found out last night that an acquaintance from Louisville, KY did just this, they opened a food truck, with a Southern Pride BBQ as their grilling machine.


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

What did they say about the business and the pit? KY may be a tough place. There isn't a lot of Q up here in CT...


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm meeting w the broker and seller of the property/ building next tues) first discussion really. Took a look a bit back but just w the agent.


----------



## ajbert (Jun 3, 2015)

Season joints are some of my favorite places to eat!  If you pull the string on this I wish you the best!


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks! Me too... The little summer shacks w the picnic tables just feel authentic. Unfortunately "seasonal" is pretty short up here! Maybe 16 to 20 weeks.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 3, 2015)

But, if you bring in a business that isn't already there, it could be a very profitable 20 weeks.  Here's his Facebook page, send him a message.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Pig-Sons-BBQ/463558647124452


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

That is sooo helpful. Thanks vwaldoguy!


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 3, 2015)

New place here in Denver just opened with an Ole Hickory Pit.  Gas fired stick burner.  Food was great and the cook took me in back to look at the pit, and it was impressive.   No clue on the price but might be worth looking at.


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

I will definitely look at all the options. From my reading so far OH and SP both put out some good Q but the SPs are a lot more efficient on both gas and wood, so you save in the long run. I need to visit places that have these different pits, eat the Q , and talk to the owners. The research sounds fun)


----------



## jcbigler (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm curious, do these commercial gas smokers produce a lot more meat than the traditional wood and charcoal smokers?

Or are they just easier to run and don't need as much tending?

Opening my own BBQ place has long been a dream of mine, but I don't know jack about running a restaurant (other than the 3 months I spent working at a McDonald's one summer while in college).


----------



## rc4u (Jun 5, 2015)

Course im new here..but have been self employed since "79... and two different business.. started remodeling then to add home building in about '89 .. then president of local builders assoc.. ect.. now radio controlled hobby shop.. couple people sound little envious or skeptical.. but I have seen here in my town do it...started on the strip with just smoker and dinner rented spot on end of large car lot...now he has a building and does good. from experience {as now 58} it takes dedication and in my opinion nothing else.. well little money and lots of time{dedication} In current business I need to average grand a day but profit margin is only 35% and you should have50% with really I mean rally different expenses.... other words no overhead llike mine...my business plan was pretty darn close and just made adjustments when needed with experience .. just research a business plan and see if y9ou have to sell 40 sandwiches or a hundred... }just an example} sure you know how to do that if your thinking of it...good luck Jeff


----------



## robcava (Jun 5, 2015)

There are commercial wood smokers that are just as big, so that's a size thing more than a fuel type. A lot of the commercial gas smokers are automated so they don't need to be baby sat. Also they can be rotisserie shelves so you don't need to worry about hotspots etc. Their mid sized probably more capacity then I need (although I hope not).


----------



## robcava (Jun 5, 2015)

rc4u said:


> Course im new here..but have been self employed since "79... and two different business.. started remodeling then to add home building in about '89 .. then president of local builders assoc.. ect.. now radio controlled hobby shop.. couple people sound little envious or skeptical.. but I have seen here in my town do it...started on the strip with just smoker and dinner rented spot on end of large car lot...now he has a building and does good. from experience {as now 58} it takes dedication and in my opinion nothing else.. well little money and lots of time{dedication} In current business I need to average grand a day but profit margin is only 35% and you should have50% with really I mean rally different expenses.... other words no overhead llike mine...my business plan was pretty darn close and just made adjustments when needed with experience .. just research a business plan and see if y9ou have to sell 40 sandwiches or a hundred... }just an example} sure you know how to do that if your thinking of it...good luck Jeff



Thanks for the advice RC4U. I agree...a good business plan and working hard are they keys. I have some homework to do before I can make a realistic business plan and since the only comparable businesses around are ice cream stands the market is a lot different. That's a blessing and a curse. No competing bbq places nearby and those that are around (bt not close) are restaurants and not the road side shack kind of places. there is going to be a big element of sticking my finger in the air to guess on volume, etc. Ill know the number of cars that pass by etc and that will help, but not perfect.

Also, I talked to the town zoning guy today and he told me that the outdoor seating can't exceed the size of the indoor dining room. I told him there is no indoor dining room and he wasn't sure if it is then based on the size of the building itself (which is pretty damn small since it is really only a kitchen and an area up front for people to work the windows). He needs to research it a little and get back to me, but he said I may need to file a variance with  the zoning commission which goes to public hearing. I already started looking around a bit for other locations and towns just in case, but it is hard to beat this spot. It is a heavily traveled, scenic 2 lane road with lots of bars, ice cream stands, nurseries for flowers, a winery, etc. It is a road that people cruise on the weekends, small fleets of harleys all day long as well. All the businesses are spread apart. The kind of road that the idea of sitting on at a picnic table is nice and relaxing.  Really an ideal place.

Im not even at step one and already bumps! I had read Smoken' Joe's saga on this forum, but was thinking a stand would be more straight forward. Im not sure about that. Either way, Im not discouraged yet... just excited.


----------



## rc4u (Jun 6, 2015)

wel the first thing i would do is get a number you need to live on and then over that is a new car or savings or whatever...then how many sandwiches or rib racks at a fair price will it take to make that number but after you know how much it costs to produce it..so figure what items you are going to sell to start and then how much it costs to get end product to customer then how margin for each then how many you have to sell to make the first number to live on.......and remember profit margin is not like many think which is if you sell it for $10 and you paid $5 that is not 100% profit !!!!!!!! it is only fifty percent profitk{which is the golden guide}....you cant have 100% profit unless you paid nothing to start with.....i live on 35% ++ ...now remember sam does not need to know every cash doller you get.....jeff


----------

